# any shows or competitions in NYC?



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

hey guys i have been wondering if there are any shows or competitions in NYC? i havnt heard of one lmk guys thanx.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.nakcdogshows.com/calendar.html
Show Calendar


----------

